# Frags - any signs of orange babies?



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I know its still early but.... I'm very excitable, and lillys litter have made me very broody! (I want the blue so bad)


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

ignore this thread it should have gone under rabbitsut:


----------

